# Robert De Niro Bans Trump!!!



## ABikerSailor

(I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).

Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.

Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.

Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants

*Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.


That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them. 


At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


----------



## pismoe

TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .


----------



## Kat

Oh noessss. Say it ain't so. De Niro is obviously an immature skunk. Not to mention butt ugly. Only important in his own mind.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump can buy the entire Nobu chain with his petty cash


----------



## ABikerSailor

pismoe said:


> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .



Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.


----------



## WillowTree

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


Gawd ewe libtards are a bunch a whiners!


----------



## Kat

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
Click to expand...



Link to proof of that...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Kat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link to proof of that...
Click to expand...


Jeez...............it's been all over the news if you've been paying attention, but since you haven't, here's a link and article.

Trump reportedly loves McDonald's because he has a 'longtime fear' of being poisoned

*A new detail about President Donald Trump's McDonald's obsession has been revealed. 

 Trump's love for fast food is tied to fear of being poisoned, according to an excerpt from Michael Wolff's 'Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House' published in New York Magazine on Wednesday. 

 Trump "had a longtime fear of being poisoned, one reason why he liked to eat at McDonald's — nobody knew he was coming and the food was safely premade," Wolff reports. 

 Trump's adoration for fast food, especially McDonald's, is well known. The president's go-to McDonald's order was two Big Macs, two Filet-o-Fish sandwiches, and a large chocolate shake,  according to former campaign manager Corey Lewandowski and top Trump campaign aide David Bossie.*


----------



## Frankeneinstein

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


wow, is there anyone on the left trump didn't put a hurtin on...he sounds really stressed everytime he's on tv...
he's asked about his new movie and he starts out ok but breaks down into a trump rant
he is then asked what the future holds and breaks down into a trump rant
he is then wished well and breaks down into a trump rant
now he is being asked about his new kumbaya restaurant and he breaks down into a trump rant
wonder what happens to the the next pinochle player that trumps his hand?


----------



## McRib

Kat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link to proof of that...
Click to expand...


Not only is he a fat slob, he is also paranoid and delusional. 

This is why Trump really eats so much McDonald's


----------



## Lumpy 1

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*



I thought he wanted to punch Trump, I guess he figures he'd get his butt kicked ..

.. all blow no go..


----------



## ABikerSailor

odanny said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link to proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only is he a fat slob, he is also paranoid and delusional.
> 
> This is why Trump really eats so much McDonald's
Click to expand...


You know, most people don't fear being poisoned secretly by someone.  I know I never have.  But, I guess, if you've got a guilty enough conscience, then you tend to be really paranoid.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rambunctious

What an idiot...he just lost every customer that was a Trump voter all for a headline.....


----------



## Rambunctious

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, most people don't fear being poisoned secretly by someone. I know I never have. But, I guess, if you've got a guilty enough conscience, then you tend to be really paranoid


More fake stories? this early in the afternoon?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rocko

Who give a rats ass


----------



## ABikerSailor

Rambunctious said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, most people don't fear being poisoned secretly by someone. I know I never have. But, I guess, if you've got a guilty enough conscience, then you tend to be really paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> More fake stories? this early in the afternoon?
Click to expand...


Post number 8 has an actual story about why Trump eats so much Mickey D's.  And, it's because he's scared of being poisoned.  

And, because it's been verified by 2 people who are close to him, it's not fake news.


----------



## miketx

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
Click to expand...

Proof? No? Figures.


----------



## Kat




----------



## pismoe

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
Click to expand...

-----------------   maybe , free country and all that and 'golden arches' is better than some  'orientals' BAIT shop eh BSailor !!


----------



## Rambunctious

ABikerSailor said:


> Post number 8 has an actual story about why Trump eats so much Mickey D's. And, it's because he's scared of being poisoned.
> 
> And, because it's been verified by 2 people who are close to him, it's not fake news.


That is so stupid that it couldn't be true...He likes McDonald's it has nothing to do with being poisoned it would be easier to poison him when a stranger is cooking his food in the back of the restaurant where no one can see what your doing...than it would for his personal chef to give him poisoned food...stop slurping up here say nonsense... and think for yourself just a little....


----------



## pismoe

ABikerSailor said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, most people don't fear being poisoned secretly by someone. I know I never have. But, I guess, if you've got a guilty enough conscience, then you tend to be really paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> More fake stories? this early in the afternoon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post number 8 has an actual story about why Trump eats so much Mickey D's.  And, it's because he's scared of being poisoned.
> 
> And, because it's been verified by 2 people who are close to him, it's not fake news.
Click to expand...

------------------------   who cares  BSailor .


----------



## Wyatt earp

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
Click to expand...



How do you know?


----------



## ABikerSailor

miketx said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? No? Figures.
Click to expand...


Post number 8 has the link to the article that says he does.  Even was confirmed by Lewandowski.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


DuhNiro gives his business millions of dollars of free publicity every time that he bashes Trump.
Everyone knows that Trump would never risk his health eating there.


----------



## miketx

ABikerSailor said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? No? Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post number 8 has the link to the article that says he does.  Even was confirmed by Lewandowski.
Click to expand...

Two liars are proof? lol


----------



## shockedcanadian

Trump should just by one franchise and tell Di Nero he can come and eat sushi for free, if he will repeat his threats of violence to his face while the Secret Service are around.


----------



## eagle1462010

They started as a Sushi Restaurant........................lol.......

I like my fish cooked ...........LOL


----------



## Gracie

DiNero is a turd and needs to grow the fuck up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ABikerSailor said:


> ....* He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*



And yet, I guarantee, if he was asked specifically what it is he doesn't approve of about Trump....it would be rhetoric and non-nonsensical.

Other than that.....this is Food and Wine forum.
Not the politics section.


----------



## Zander

I went to the Nobu in Hollywood once- the food was oversauced, oversalted, and overpriced.  I'd never eat there again.


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## Slyhunter

ABikerSailor said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link to proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez...............it's been all over the news if you've been paying attention, but since you haven't, here's a link and article.
> 
> Trump reportedly loves McDonald's because he has a 'longtime fear' of being poisoned
> 
> *A new detail about President Donald Trump's McDonald's obsession has been revealed.
> 
> Trump's love for fast food is tied to fear of being poisoned, according to an excerpt from Michael Wolff's 'Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House' published in New York Magazine on Wednesday.
> 
> Trump "had a longtime fear of being poisoned, one reason why he liked to eat at McDonald's — nobody knew he was coming and the food was safely premade," Wolff reports.
> 
> Trump's adoration for fast food, especially McDonald's, is well known. The president's go-to McDonald's order was two Big Macs, two Filet-o-Fish sandwiches, and a large chocolate shake,  according to former campaign manager Corey Lewandowski and top Trump campaign aide David Bossie.*
Click to expand...

Da Man!


----------



## deanrd

pismoe said:


> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .


We know what Trump eats.

Kentucky Fried

McDonald's

Taco Bowl's

And you know how Trump grovels at the feet of celebrities.


----------



## pismoe

deanrd said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> We know what Trump eats.
> 
> Kentucky Fried
> 
> McDonald's
> 
> Taco Bowl's
> 
> And you know how Trump grovels at the feet of celebrities.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   aw , The TRUMP can eat as he likes and can eat what he wants .   None of your business though i am happy that you follow the TRUMPS eating habit DeanRD ,


----------



## Muhammed

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).


Liar.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


Why would anyone be "full timed psyched" about listening to an actor give them advice?

The guy makes a living pretending to be someone else


----------



## ABikerSailor

Skull Pilot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be "full timed psyched" about listening to an actor give them advice?
> 
> The guy makes a living pretending to be someone else
Click to expand...


Dunno, why don't you ask the dude that wrote the article?


----------



## dannyboys

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump can buy the entire Nobu chain with his petty cash


It would not surprise me if after Trump leaves office he has one of his 'shell companies' buy the Nobu chain then bans De Niro from ever setting foot inside of one.
Then renames the chain 'Trumpsters'.


----------



## Frannie

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


Who is Robert dineero


----------



## Meathead

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*


Who cares?


----------



## hadit

ABikerSailor said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP could not care less if he is even aware of the banning by the little pwick .    TRUMP probably eats steak rather than BAIT is my opinion  BSaillor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump eats more McD's than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link to proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only is he a fat slob, he is also paranoid and delusional.
> 
> This is why Trump really eats so much McDonald's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, most people don't fear being poisoned secretly by someone.  I know I never have.  But, I guess, if you've got a guilty enough conscience, then you tend to be really paranoid.
Click to expand...


When you're at that level in the business world, you make enemies who wouldn't mind seeing you die, and some are willing to make it happen.


----------



## hadit

Rambunctious said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post number 8 has an actual story about why Trump eats so much Mickey D's. And, it's because he's scared of being poisoned.
> 
> And, because it's been verified by 2 people who are close to him, it's not fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so stupid that it couldn't be true...He likes McDonald's it has nothing to do with being poisoned it would be easier to poison him when a stranger is cooking his food in the back of the restaurant where no one can see what your doing...than it would for his personal chef to give him poisoned food...stop slurping up here say nonsense... and think for yourself just a little....
Click to expand...


Actually, going for fast food is safer as long as you don't have a set pattern of when you go and to which place you go. To poison him, you would have to have your actor in place at the restaurant he stopped at and they would have only the time from when someone recognized him to when the food was passed through the window to poison it. That makes it much more difficult. OTOH, with a personal chef, you have predictable eating patterns and you only need to corrupt one person.


----------



## DOTR

ABikerSailor said:


> (I posted this in Food and Drink because it deals with eateries).
> 
> Seems that De Niro is no fan of Trump, because now he has banned him from all his Nobu restaurants, and has even gone so far as to say that if Trump walks into a place, he's walking out.
> 
> Guess Trump is gonna have to go somewhere else for his sushi.
> 
> Robert De Niro Banned Donald Trump from All Nobu Restaurants
> 
> *Robert De Niro, part time actor, part time activist, and full time guy you'd be really psyched to get some life advice from, is also a founding partner of a little restaurant and hotel chain called Nobu. Earlier this month, Nobu, named for head chef Nobu Matsuhisa, marked its 25th anniversary by opening three new hotels in Shoreditch, Marbella, and Ibiza.
> 
> 
> That makes 39 Nobu restaurants and hotels around the world. Donald Trump is allowed in exactly zero of them.
> 
> 
> At an event to celebrate the new Nobu trio, the Daily Mail reports De Niro "insisted he would never let Trump into any of the Nobu restaurants," effectively issuing a ban on the president. He also declared he'd refuse to dine in the proximity of Trump, saying, "I don't care what he likes. If he walked into a restaurant I was in, I'd walk out."*




Wait..are you telling me one of the shallow celebrity elites doesnt like Trump? No way!


----------

